# Vermeer 605M bale density hydraulic pressure



## gmwood0212 (Sep 21, 2016)

I had to change out a belt roller and had to bleed off the pressure on the density cylinders in order to remove the cylinder pins. Now after the new roller was installed I do not get any pressure to the pressure control valve. I have loosened all of the JIC fittings at both cylinders and open and closed the back gate and still no tension on the belts or the cylinders. Does anyone have a diagram of the hydraulics for this? What about a belt diagram? Thanks!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you bleed oil off the system?


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

E220 can tell you what you need to do..


----------



## gmwood0212 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes bled off the oil.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

10ecfarmer said:


> E220 can tell you what you need to do..


Yes he probably can and so can swmnhay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

gmwood0212 said:


> Yes bled off the oil.


You will have to recharge the system.It's a closed system E220 will prly pipe in and tell you how to do it.

It was just discussed a month ago so you might be able to find it in a old post


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Private message sent. I have some service manuals I don't want to post publicly.

I try to never open the baler density system unless I am servicing some part of it. Generally, if you are changing a gauge or valve and you have the tailgate shut, you will not lose enough oil to warrant a recharge. If you break a line or blow a cylinder packing, then you definitely need a recharge.


----------



## TC Hay (Jun 29, 2019)

I know this is an old topic but I am having this issue and found this on my search for answers. I blew a line behind the left side main wheel, leaked a ton of fluid and now I am having problems getting my density back up to par. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.



E220 said:


> Private message sent. I have some service manuals I don't want to post publicly.
> 
> I try to never open the baler density system unless I am servicing some part of it. Generally, if you are changing a gauge or valve and you have the tailgate shut, you will not lose enough oil to warrant a recharge. If you break a line or blow a cylinder packing, then you definitely need a recharge.


----------

